# Hap Blue Scraper?



## airedale (May 7, 2007)

I bought some sub-adults from a fish store. I couldn't remember the names of the fish I purchased, so I called up to ask what my history showed.

The guy on the phone said I purchased a Hap Blue Scraper. Do you guys know what the actual name is, so I can look it up under the Profiles and verify?

Thanks!


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi,

"Blue scrapper" is an old name for Neochromis omnicaeruleus, depending on what location you have these come in a variety of color morphs.
I have the strain from Makobe,

Blue Male









Blotch male

















females


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

A picture will help


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Umm ... no response, do your fish resemble any of the above ???


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Paul 
They are beautiful, the WB male is amazing
xris


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi xris,
thanks for your comments, i think he was a little stressed at the time. He did breed and showed the powder blue colour. 
Would be interested to hear from airedale on what they have !


----------



## airedale (May 7, 2007)

I did one better, I have a video for you guys. The tank they were in before was not bright enough to really get good colors. This is much better.

You will see him come out from the rocks at about 16 seconds in. You will see him again much more at 56 seconds.

Here is the link:


----------



## Amazilia (Sep 5, 2009)

Great video! Nice looking fish! opcorn: :thumb: :fish:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

airedale said:


> I bought some sub-adults from a fish store. I couldn't remember the names of the fish I purchased, so I called up to ask what my history showed.
> 
> The guy on the phone said I purchased a Hap Blue Scraper. Do you guys know what the actual name is, so I can look it up under the Profiles and verify?
> 
> Thanks!


Haplochromis (Platytaeniodus) sp. "Red Tail Sheller"
http://www.african-cichlid.com/RedTailSheller.htm








http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2587

Kevin


----------

